# Lost weight belt on the Chevron Saturday 2/20



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

If anybody gets out to the Chevron diving I lost my weight belt while fighting an amberjack if you happen to find it please call or text 850-777-6722 I will give a reward thanks in advance


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Over the high structure or low one? I might get lucky and sneak out in the next week.


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm really not sure I was on my way ascending to the top when it let loose


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Copy that. 
That is one of my favorite spots, and I have a knack for finding dropped "property." Maybe I'll get lucky.


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

Found a great idea on Facebook for a replacement weight belt


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

I'd never get enough "leads" on my belt to sink my fat behind!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Shit floats just exhale&#55357;&#56864;&#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836; Bill


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

SaltAddict said:


> Over the high structure or low one? I might get lucky and sneak out in the next week.


 I'm pretty sure it was the High one...opposite end from the shorter one. Keep in mind that I did think it was Ted and not you that dropped it.


----------

